

Carry Your Computer Desktop on a USB Key With Keepod's Free Operating System - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2013/10/carry-your-computer-desktop-on-a-simple-usb-key-with-keepods-free-operating-system/

======
phaer
Whats special about this? It looks like any other linux distribution on an usb
stick, maybe with a stronger focus on non-techie end users.

~~~
DanBC
This is the OS. They also had a card that had the OS, and some other stuff, on
it.

[http://nocamels.com/2013/01/keepod-the-desktop-that-fits-
in-...](http://nocamels.com/2013/01/keepod-the-desktop-that-fits-in-your-
wallet-takes-on-israel/)

> _Keepod’s multi-facetious technology allows it to store the most diverse
> types of data. Apart from the aforementioned OS, it also includes a
> smartcard (the small, square, golden chips common on most payment cards);
> hardware encryption of military caliber and, an NFC chip. So the Keepod can
> be used as a credit card, a public transport voucher and even to open the
> door to your office. On the screen, Nissan Bahar held up a Keepod in one
> hand and a smartphone in the other: “When I go to work, I only take these
> two things with me. The Keepod is the only card I have to carry in my
> wallet.”_

~~~
miahi
The info is scarce and the websites poorly managed. Found something on a
VMWare page[1], but the website they link to looks like a autogenerated spam
page.

> Keepod™ ( [http://www.mykeepod.com/](http://www.mykeepod.com/)) is the
> world’s slimmest USB secure portable device. Sized as a credit card and
> equipped with robust enterprise class encryption, Keepod provides a complete
> offering for business users. With up to 16GB of secure storage, Keepod
> stores all the user’s files and run applications on the go.

Then the release notes for the latest version say something about "Keepod
Classic", but I found no other mention of this device.

> UEFI Secure Boot support! (available for only USB drives, Keepod Classic
> device support coming soon)

[1] [http://www.vmware.com/company/news/releases/keypod-vmw-
ibm.h...](http://www.vmware.com/company/news/releases/keypod-vmw-ibm.html)

[2] [http://keepod.tumblr.com/post/61491388269/keepod-
os-12-4-cav...](http://keepod.tumblr.com/post/61491388269/keepod-os-12-4-cave-
man-is-released#_=_)

------
girvo
Sort of reminds me of Jolicloud, based on its focus on web-apps (from the
screenshots anyway, it does allow for native apps though, just like Joli OS).

I actually ran Joli OS on a UNetBootin-ed USB with persistent storage setup.
It works quite well, but I'll be perfectly honest, in this day and age it's
rare that I have a computer that is:

a) Not mine b) Allows me to reboot into another OS from a USB

And most importantly, I've always got my laptop with me anyway. I can see the
appeal, but I'm unsure of the real-world practicality outside of a small
niche.

That said, this is from a first-world upper-middle-class perspective here. It
may have potential in places where computers are shared amongst a lot of
people perhaps?

~~~
hauget
In this day and age most people carry their laptop, tablet and\or their phone.
Even students & workers without devices have their stuff on either the
network\cloud or a simple no fuss USB stick. I'm not sure what kind of
audience they want to appeal to AND if it will appeal to them for practical
reasons. All that said, I really like their marketing and design (though I do
wonder if they're paying licensing to Marvel\DC and not just waiting to get
sued). It's curious to note that these guys have also been around for a while
(since 2009?) and tried selling Keypod to the enterprise (i.e.symphony\citrix
integration). I think that might have caved (they've since removed their
"Keypod for Business" page) which is why it would make sense for them to be
offering Keypod for free and trying to appeal to the "general public".

~~~
bruceb
Yes they face the problem of cost, that is computers don't cost very much
these days. Most people can have their own box. That being said this might be
great for traveling and internet cafes where you don't know what kind of
software and bad stuff is on there.

There are already bootable usb stick solutions out there but does 80%+ of the
public know about it? I doubt it. This looks easy, people like easy!

------
JasonFruit
Okay, I tried this out, and am fairly unimpressed so far:

\- The installer has dependencies that are not required by the package (e.g.
mtools)

\- Any errors during installation are not reported or handled; the installer
just hangs unless you are watching terminal output

\- Once you get it installed, the first-run wizard has the same unwillingness
to report or handle errors

\- The Keepod Cloud setup fails without explanation, and trying to navigate
back to its beginning caused the machine to reboot

At that point, I gave up trying to set anything up and looked around; it looks
similar to Peppermint OS from a user's point of view, but works less well at
this point. It's pretty, if you like that, and it looks like you can do with
it anything you can do with plain Ubuntu --- as long as it works. I think it's
encrypting data, so that's nice, but I can't be induced to care based on its
"multi-facetious technology". I didn't know what they meant by that before,
but after trying it, I do.

------
tigerweeds
I tried it and it doesn't work for me: " No root device found Dropping to
debug shell."

